# Shoulder injury from squatting



## Hrsecck (Aug 20, 2014)

During a set of squats I felt a sharp pain in my left shoulder, I knew instantly it was a bad deal. Myself and doc don't think it is a rotator cuff tear. It has been a problem for over six weeks.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 20, 2014)

That sucks. I kinda did the same thing a few weeks ago while doing behind the head push presses. Almost ripped my entire arm right off my body.


----------



## Hrsecck (Aug 20, 2014)

Any suggestions or insights would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hrsecck (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah behind the necks tend to over-stress my shoulders as well. I guess I will have to stay lighter.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 20, 2014)

Honestly if it's been six weeks and it's still bothering you then u need some serious time off. Only way it will heal up.

give us some more info like where it hurts and when it hurts.


----------



## Hrsecck (Aug 20, 2014)

I've been bombarding my shoulder with tiger balm prior to lifting to keep it warmed up. Seems to help.


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 20, 2014)

Damn bad news. Best advice I can give is let it heal .  Shoulder is tuff because it's involved in everything .


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't wanna scare ya but I had a nagging shoulder injury for almost 3 years. Took months off to let it heal and as soon as I started shoulder pressing it would fukk it up again. Luckily for me I took some Deca and the pain went away for good.


----------



## gogetta (Aug 20, 2014)

I have tight shoulders so before I can squat I always stretch them out. this is my go to stretch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02HdChcpyBs


----------



## anewguy (Aug 20, 2014)

Is it your squat form on point?  I find that if I lean too far forward I flex my delts more. It's easy to accidentally engage them bad boys on chest day too. 

If your form is on point... Best advice is to rest it. Ice it. Then rest it.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Aug 20, 2014)

I injured my shoulder doing incline bench years ago and it consistently hurt and held me back with multiple movements until I finally gave it a few months to heal. Now I stretch my shoulders adequately before any workout and always keep my shoulders in mind.


----------



## Hrsecck (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the good advice guys! The pain is actually on the top of my shoulder, I think where the collarbone meets the shoulder. Maybe the acromiom.


----------



## Hrsecck (Aug 20, 2014)

I did take the six weeks off, and I at least got my movement back. However there is still the nagging pain. Not any where what it was the days following injury.


----------



## Hrsecck (Aug 20, 2014)

Squat form was not on point at time of injury. I had the bar a little too low.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2014)

You will need to take some time to rest and heal the shoulders. Get yourself in with a physical therapist. You will repair and gain mobility to stop it from happening again in the future. Reality is this stuff happens from time to time.

You can probably continue to squat if you have a buffalo bar or safety squat bar. If you have neither of those try front squats and barbell hack squats. 

Something I use to rehab my shoulders is take a barbell on a flat bench. Hang to bands off the ends with 8lb kettle bells or 10 lb plates from the bands and bench it very slowly. Keep the shoulders controlled. That bar is gonna be bouncing all over the place.


----------



## Hrsecck (Aug 20, 2014)

I will definitely do the band movement. Thanks!


----------



## Joliver (Aug 20, 2014)

Where the collarbone meets the shoulder is called the AC (acromioclavicular) joint.  Its a stupid joint that nobody likes.  Anywho....spread your grip out on the bar and go with a high bar squat for a few weeks, or use cambered or buffalo bars if you have them.  But dont let the elbows rotate back behind the bar because that rotates the scapula putting pressure on the joint.  

Dont keep pressure on it while its tweaked.  To do so would be bad.....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 20, 2014)

Jol tell us how u really feel about the AC joint...


----------



## Hrsecck (Aug 21, 2014)

You pretty much described exactly what happened to me.  Will keep pressure off for awhile. Thanks!
Piece of s**t ac joint..


----------

